# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Ευχές Εορτών >  Πασχαλινές Ευχές  2014

## kalypso

NAUTILIA_E-CARD_KALOPASXA-2014.jpg



Ευχομαι καλή Μ. Εβδομάδα σε όλα τα μέλη του nautilia.gr και τις οικογένειές του καθώς και σε όλους τους ναυτικους που ταξιδευουν..
Μ. Εβδομάδα -Εβδομάδα των Παθών....και ο καθένας μας ας πορευτει με ταπείνωση και ειρήνη ψυχής προς τον δικό του Γολγοθά όπου στο τέλος θα κερδίσει την δική του " Ανασταση"και " Λυτρωση"..!!!

----------


## karavofanatikos

Εύχομαι κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου Καλή Ανάσταση σε όλους σας και να περάσετε όμορφα παρέα με τα αγαπημένα σας πρόσωπα!

PASXA.jpg

*Καλό Πάσχα!!*

----------


## nikos1945

ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΟΛΟΨΥΧΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΑΓΙΟ ΠΑΣΧΑ ΧΑΡΟΥΜΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΥΤΥΧΙΣΜΕΝΑ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΜΕΙΕΣ ΤΟΥΣ ΜΕ ΥΓΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΓΑΠΗ.

----------


## SteliosK

Kαλό Πάσχα και Καλή Ανάσταση σε εσάς και τις οικογένειες σας !!

----------


## τοξοτης

Εύχομαι σε όλους , φίλους λαι φίλες , του nautilia.gr το Αναστάσιμο Φώς να φωτίσει το μυαλό και την καρδιά τους. Καλή Ανάσταση σε όλους.

----------


## leo85

Καλή Ανάσταση και Καλό Πάσχα,Σε όλο το naytilia,και στους ναυτικούς μας που ταξιδεύουν και δεν θα είναι κοντά στης οικογένειες τους.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Καλό Πάσχα Καλή Ανάσταση υγεία σε εσάς και τις οικογένειες σας. Καλά ταξίδια στους ναυτικούς μας.

----------


## zizou

Χρόνια πολλά, υγεία σε όλους, καλό πάσχα.

----------


## giorgos....

Καλή Ανάσταση σε όλους. Καλή Ανάσταση και στην Ελληνική ναυτιλία και τους ναυτικους μας. Καλές θάλασσες και καλά ταξίδια σε όσους ταξιδεύουν.

----------


## Ilias 92

Καλή Ανάσταση σε όλους!!!

----------


## kalypso

Εύχομαι η φλόγα του Αναστάσιμου Φωτός να φωτιζει και να ζεστάνει τις καρδιές όλων μας,να χαρίσει υγεία και ευτυχία ώστε να μπορούμε να πορευτούμε και ελπίδα για να μπορέσουμε να ζήσουμε...
Ας γινει ο Φάρος που θα φωτίζει και θα καθοδηγεί τις ρότες όλων μας ναυτικών και μη...!
Χριστός Ανέστη!!

----------


## Gallos952

*Happy Easter to all of you !*
Jean-Francois@Paris.fr

Kalo Pasxa.jpg

----------


## stathe174

Χριστός Ανέστη! Υγεία και ευτυχία σε όλα τα μέλη και καλές θάλασσες στους ναυτικούς!

----------


## Eng

Χριστος Ανεστη και ειθε να αναστηθουν και τα μυαλα μας και οι καρδιες μος.
Καλες θαλασσες σε ολους και σε ολες τις οικογενειες!

----------


## SteliosK

Χρόνια Πολλά Χριστός Ανέστη!
Υγεία και Ευτυχία σε εσάς και τις οικογενειες σας!

----------


## Απόστολος Αλατάς

ΧΡΙΣΤΟΣ ΑΝΕΣΤΗ!  (για όλο τον κόσμο)

----------


## argonaftis

Χριστος ανεστη σε ολους και καλες θαλασσες

----------


## Απόστολος Αλατάς

ΑΛΗΘΩΣ ΑΝΕΣΤΗ Ο ΚΥΡΙΟΣ!

----------

